# Remote control questions.



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a RF remote from directv and a remote for my pioneer receiver, the remote is AXD7595.

I have to use the dtv remote to turn on the tv and dtv dvr, then the pioneer remote to turn on my receiver...i have every thing running through my receiver via hdmi. I also have to control my volume with the pioneer remote.

Now my question, can someone help me simplify this? I would like to use one remote at least most of the time, basic on/off/volume.


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

SOLVED!

I bought a Logitech Harmony 700 on President's Day sale on sale at Best Buy for $119.99

Set up was easy and this thing is SWEEEET!

Anyway, the problem I was having with my receiver shutting off was due to my Panasonic Viera link...the logitech tech support is fantastic! Easy fix and now everything works like i had planned.

My TV, Blu Ray, AV Reciever and Wii are all operational through the Harmony. Next is the Lutron remote comtrol dimming lights.


----------

